# 1st December



## wohic

24 days until christmas, 3 days until my daughters birthday and the washing machine decides to jettison its drum through its lid, I am guessing was made from a scrapped fighter plane, and thought this would be a suitable 'swan song' so the afternoon was spent driving round every electrical outlet in a 10 mile radius before returning to the first one we went in to buy a machine.

On the reptile front I purchased 2 new Crested geckos for the huge sum of £30 each as the shop thought no one would want a 4 year old proven female with no tail :rotfl:

So there we go my first Blog entry, I am guessing I wont be put forward for the booker prize, but hey..............who cares.its my life and now you can all suffer its ups and downs with me 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matty

Our washing machine does that, it moves too..o_0..congrats on the cresties


----------



## nighthunte29

lol, what pet shop was that? watermarque?


----------

